# Important: Nutro ... just sharing this



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is terrible that the FDA didnt announce this till now. Think of how many animals have gotten sick since they first started investigating. I hope everyone here that feeds Nutro will see this. And I will bump this up so it doesnt get lost. I changed the title so hopefully it will be seen by everyone. And I will make it a sticky.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

So sad. A Nutro rep was trying to push that crap on me at Petsmart the other day.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i did just try to find this on the FDA website, but there is nothing listed. when i did a google search, the consumer affairs website seems to be the source of all the info.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think the article says it's recalled, just under investigation (I need to read it again LOL)... somehow my title was changed. They always wait until the last minute to recall stuff, which really ticks me off. 

It happened to me when there was that big recall 2 years ago. Wolfie was sick with AIHA, she was having problems eating... there was a big sign at the pet store by Natural Balance insisting their foods were safe... I bought a few cans, Wolfie died 2 days later, and the recall came out the next day. I will never know if the dog food caused Wolfie to take a turn for the worse.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh my, : ( these things make me soooooo mad. I think this is from the cases a few years back, great followup, so it's not anything new?


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

This concerns me. We have Knox on Nutro Natural Choice and while he's not had any problems I don't want to take any chances. I thought the problems with Nutro had been addressed? Guess not. I hate to think we are feeding our pup something that could harm him.

Now to consider other brands of food... I wonder if it'll be okay to finish up the Nutro we have. There's about a half a bag left and hopefully that'll be enough to ease him into another brand. Sigh.

Any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The FDA investigates hundreds of companies every month. They're taking a look at Nutro at this time but they haven't released any findings nor ordered any recall of product(s).

The article is lacking in detail and specifics. Nutro actually makes close to 100 different formulas of pet food. Which formula or formulas are suspect? Which plant or warehouse did they come from? The article is lacking some important details that would help to shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I read this earlier on another board. A couple things I noticed the article commented dogs from "California to Carolina". So is it a southern distributor problem? I feed my dogs Nutro Ultra (holistic line) they have been fine, great coats, excellent stool, no issues what so ever. It is the ONLY food we have been able to get Maxine to eat in her entire life. We switched about 2+ years ago. The article does mention dogs eating Natural Choice, but as posted earlier it does not say "which" variety. 

FDA is looking into, I wonder if they will start regulating so we have less of these issues.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

AHHHHH!! I have been feeding Chloe this!! OMG!!!

L.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I have been keeping up with this site since 2007 after someone sent it to me cause I at that time had Wilson & Rocky on Nutro...not now

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

Everytime I'm in Petsmart or any pet store and I see someone looking at Nutro...I write down this site to give to them.

One pet store told me they knew about what was going on with Nutro. Asked them why they still had it on their selves...told me...What if someone gave you $20,000.00 a year to keep their product in your store...think the lady saw the look in my *face *and told her I would never be back in that store ever again.

I so hope that the FDA pulls all products of Mars.

Charlotte
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

I would have to agree with Swampcollie's post. I didn't feed Spark Nutro.....but my cats have been on their Complete for 5 years with no problems...
I searched every where for back up from PETA or HSUS to Ny Times and USA Today. Found none...everything just goes back to that one site. and who is these people? Why should I trust them of Nutro?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I changed the title. Sorry for the wording, just wanted to make sure that everyone sees it. I changed it to read FDA Confirms Probe: Nutro.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OMG I have fed MIsty Nutro Lamb and Rice her whole life and my daughter feeds her dog that too..what would be a comparable food to feed them? I have to be able to buy it at Petsmart or Petco..as we travel a few times a year to GA and FL from CA.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am soo glad I stopped using it two years ago. I had the same problems, diarrhea, vomiting. I'd go to the vet, stop the food for 24 hours and soon as I starting feeding it again it would start over. I switched foods and haven't had a problem since. I was actually approached by a Nutro rep in a pet store and questioned her about the problems w/the food. Of course, it was all denied.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have no trust and confidence in "consumer affairs". Its a great place to spread rumers but not good for accurate information.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have no trust and confidence in "consumer affairs". Its a great place to spread rumors but not good for accurate information.


Apparently that is the case!

The FDA says they *are NOT* investigating NUTRO.

http://www.wxyz.com/news/story/FDA-No-Investigation-into-NUTRO-Pet-Food/hOoE48nKOkORqDNodwN3EQ.cspx


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If the FDA lists nothing on their site, I would really question the legitimacy of this Consumer Affairs site. I did switch my boys from Nutro a year ago but they never had any of the bad effects they talk about in this article. My daughter still feeds her golden Nutro= no problem.

I would say, just be aware: at the first sign of any difference in the food, return it. If your dog vomits , diarrhea, change.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> I would say, just be aware: at the first sign of any difference in the food, return it. If your dog vomits , diarrhea, change.


Sound and reasonable advice. 

If the food in the bag looks different for some reason, it is better to ask the manufacturer if something has changed, prior to feeding it to your dog. They may well tell you to return it.


----------



## ronosmena (Nov 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Sound and reasonable advice.
> 
> If the food in the bag looks different for some reason, it is better to ask the manufacturer if something has changed, prior to feeding it to your dog. They may well tell you to return it.


I totally agree, every since I had Marley when he was 9 weeks old he has been eating Nutro puppy, now he is turning 9 months I just switch to the Nutro Lamb and Rice, I also have been feeding my PUG Nutro for over a year now, I tried switching her one time and she had bad diarrhea then when I switch back to Nutro she is back to good stools.

I hope all is well, I would love to hear more about other people who still use Nutro to this day...


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

ronosmena said:


> I totally agree, every since I had Marley when he was 9 weeks old he has been eating Nutro puppy, now he is turning 9 months I just switch to the Nutro Lamb and Rice, I also have been feeding my PUG Nutro for over a year now, I tried switching her one time and she had bad diarrhea then when I switch back to Nutro she is back to good stools.
> 
> I hope all is well, I would love to hear more about other people who still use Nutro to this day...


Our six month old, Knox, has only eaten Nutro Natural Choice. It's what the breeder was feeding him and what we have kept him on. He is now eating the adult Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal formula. We've had no problems with this whatsoever and his coat is beautiful and silky. Prompted by the latest "scare" with Nutro I did some research and we started switching him over to Fromm but three days into that...along with the latest news saying there is no investigation, we're back to just Nutro. I hate to switch if it's not really necessary. He's been doing so well on Nutro and really seems to like it. Still - I am torn. We will likely still make the switch because I found this website that rates dog foods (www.dogfoodanalysis.com) and Nutro is only two stars. Other brands of dog food are much better, including Fromm which is four stars. We're still deciding.... there just seems to be alot of conflicting information out there.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The FDA apparently is denying they're investigating Nutro. The Consumer Affairs reporter made some big assumptions in writing that story which are brought out nicely in this article:

http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=12735


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Nutro should sue the pants off of the Consumer Affairs website


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay so just to confirm-NUTRO products are okay? We give Bailey the "Natural Choice Lite" treats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes they are ok.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Okay so just to confirm-NUTRO products are okay? We give Bailey the "Natural Choice Lite" treats.


Yeah. The consumer affairs website seems to have it out for them, so caution is probably indicated, but there's no concrete evidence that the food is dangerous or contaminated in some way.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Other than occasionl forays my dog has eaten Nutro her entire life-she's 10 now. She has always done well. She had a wounderful coat up to two years ago but the change came after a 6 mo course of Pred due to a CNS infection. With supplement fish oils she is back to doing great. I feel comfterable feeding it. If the only site is a consumer affairs I wouldn't be concerned. With the previous concerns with other brands there was so much more information about Brand, fromula, product dates and such.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

ohdish! said:


> Our six month old, Knox, has only eaten Nutro Natural Choice. It's what the breeder was feeding him and what we have kept him on. He is now eating the adult Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal formula. We've had no problems with this whatsoever and his coat is beautiful and silky. Prompted by the latest "scare" with Nutro I did some research and we started switching him over to Fromm but three days into that...along with the latest news saying there is no investigation, we're back to just Nutro. I hate to switch if it's not really necessary. He's been doing so well on Nutro and really seems to like it. Still - I am torn. We will likely still make the switch because I found this website that rates dog foods (www.dogfoodanalysis.com) and Nutro is only two stars. Other brands of dog food are much better, including Fromm which is four stars. We're still deciding.... there just seems to be alot of conflicting information out there.


This site has an anti-grain philosophy for the most part. They also have Pro Plan and Eukanuba as a 1 star. So I don't put much faith in their rating system. If you believe grains should be avoided, their system might be for you.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

It's funny, PetSmart reps have tried to push Nutro on me so many times, but I'd heard so many bad things and wasn't impressed with the ingredients - namely corn which is not a natural food a dog would eat. When we eliminated corn from Rummy's diet, his ears stopped smelling and he stopped digging/chewing at his legs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Which Nutro are you referring to? Neither Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Lamb and Rice nor Nutro Ultra have any corn.


----------

